# C&C die ersten 10 jahre unter win7



## -NTB- (12. Juni 2009)

jo, habe grade die cd bei meinem bruder gefunden und hatte grade bock auf das game!
so habe ich generals+addon stunde null ebend erfolgreich inst.
Allerdings läd es das spiel nicht, im task manager steht "keine rückmeldung"
woran liegt das?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal das Problem auf Win XP, der in Zusammenhang mit Mehrkernprozessoren auftritt.

Wenn Generäle das erste mal startet, wird im Options Ordner eine Datei erstellt. Das passiert in manchen Fällen aber nicht, mit der Folge, dass das Game nicht startet.

Hier ist ein Link zur fehlenden Datei

C&C Generals startet nicht! Hilfee! - gulli:board

Einfach etwas herumprobieren! Ob es bei Win 7 daran liegt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Problem auf Win XP, der in Zusammenhang mit Mehrkernprozessoren auftritt.
> 
> Wenn Generäle das erste mal startet, wird im Options Ordner eine Datei erstellt. Das passiert in manchen Fällen aber nicht, mit der Folge, dass das Game nicht startet.
> 
> ...




alter ich liebe dich!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juni 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> alter ich liebe dich!!!


----------



## hoschi8219 (19. Juni 2009)

Laufen den alle spiele von command & Conquer ersten 10 jahre auf win7?


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juli 2009)

theoretisch müssten alle laufen, habe aber nur generals, bzw. zero hour installiert....

Command and Conquer Red Alert - Kostenloser Download

hier kann man c&c red alert 1 downloaden, kostenlos!!

habs eentpackt, auf cd gebrannt, nur wenn ich die install.exe öffne wird mir gesagt das ichs nicht installen kann, leider....liegen solls an 64bit plattform.....hat da wer ne lösung, gibt es gute emulatoren?


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Juli 2009)

Vllt Reicht es ja den Kompaktibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP zu setzen... (SP3)   Das gibt es ja nur als 32Bit


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo leute .. heute habe ich wieder Cuc rausgekramt .

Nach einer erfolgreichen installation würde ich gerne red Alert spielen ..   

leider bekomme ich nach start NEGATIVE Farben dargestellt ... Menü ist gelb , der schatten auf der Map weiss ..  

Ich sitze seit 4 stunden am PC und bekomm die kacke nicht hin ..alle Vorschläge die ich bekahm sinnlos .

-Als Admin installieren und versuchen in verschiedene einstellungen zu testen .
-2 monitor abgeklemmt .
-16 bit einstellung bringt auch nicht 
-rechtsklick desktop und das fenster auflassen mit auflösungen ,bringt mir nur das der schatten statt weiss ist- leicht Baby-Blau
-Explorer beenden im spiel, bringt rein gar nichts .
-RA config exe einstellungen bringen auch nichts ..
-DOSBOX will eine CD haben ??? komm da nicht weiter ... 
- hatte jetzt gerade eben noch ein patch installiert für C und C 10 jahre . es war der 1.2 patch ... auch nichts gebracht .
-Hintergrundbild von meinem desdktop hatte ich schwarz gelassen und problem war nicht gelöst .


hatte vor 1 jahr cuc schon mal gezockt . da hatte ich nur die exe ausgetauscht ..  soweit wie ich mich errinnern kann ... da hatte es ja auf win 64 bit gelaufen ..


Ich bin ratlos .. hilfe ich schau immernoch weiter .. aber wer helfen kann dann los !


aso . die leute die das problem auch hatten und es gelöst bekommen hatten ,konnte ich nie selber testen weil die links zu alt waren .


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Oktober 2013)

sry doppel post


hier gehts weiter : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/command-conquer/213050-c-c-red-alert-1-bis-3-problemloesungen-und-tips.html


----------

